
Ask HN: Technical Founders / Developers, how have you learned to do sales? - pmiri
Unless you intend to have a business founder who exclusively does sales, technical founders are going to have to do the sales themselves.<p>Any experience&#x2F;tips&#x2F;insights that might be helpful for technical people approaching sales?
======
sirspacey
Do you mean Enterprise/B2B sales?

